

Crowdtilt launches recurring billing for open source Crowdhoster - garry
http://blog.crowdtilt.com/post/66287771402/introducing-subscription-based-open-source

======
dnautics
I think this is a really nice feature for nonprofits (one of which I'm
starting - I was going to go with a standard crowdtilt page, but now I'm
thinking it might be worthwhile rolling out a crowdhoster one...)

------
peteforde
It'll be interesting to see how this plays out with ShopLocket making a solid
play in the "after Kickstarter but before shipping" space.

[http://shoplocket.com](http://shoplocket.com)

~~~
jlshi
We've been using and loving Celery
([http://trycelery.com](http://trycelery.com)) who is in this space too. Not
sure about ShopLocket but we integrated Celery into shopify easily and they do
discount codes and analytics via their backend dashboard as well

